# Dallas, TX - March 18th ∙



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We (LMPevents.net) are coming back to Dallas for the 3rd Annual 97.9 The Beat Car Show and Concert. 

It will be in BOTH buildings at Dallas' Fair Park. I will post the cash awards and pre-registration shortly...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*WILL BE THERE.....  *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 10 2006, 12:13 PM~6734778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*WILL BE THERE*


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WILL BE THERE,BUT IN FULL FORCE WITH ALL KINDS OF SHIT,AINT NO PLAYIN THIS WAY..........LOL


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 10 2006, 11:43 AM~6734665
> *We (LMPevents.net) are coming back to Dallas for the 3rd Annual 97.9 The Beat Car Show and Concert.
> 
> It will be in BOTH buildings at Dallas' Fair Park.  I will post the cash awards and pre-registration shortly...
> ...


This will be the first show for my Impala Homie Styln 69 Impala, yes it will actually be done in about a month...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Count us in .......


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Here are the registration forms...

(cash awards subject to change & you must score half possible points to receive full cash award)

If you can't read it, it does say "Most Entries - $500" and "Furthest Travelled - $100"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 12 2006, 07:34 AM~6745910
> *Here are the registration forms...
> 
> (cash awards subject to change & you must score half possible points to receive full cash award)
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fatdaddy54 (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 12 2006, 06:34 AM~6745910
> *Here are the registration forms...
> 
> (cash awards subject to change & you must score half possible points to receive full cash award)
> ...


ANY HOPPING GONA HAPPEND!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

cant wait for the shows to start up again. i already miss them, damn i love lowriding.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddy54_@Dec 12 2006, 02:53 PM~6748102
> *ANY HOPPING GONA HAPPEND!
> *


Yes there will be a hop....More info to come soon.......


----------



## albert_213 (Dec 11, 2006)

its gonna be tight


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

Cant wait! We will be in the building baby! 
TIEMPOS LOCOS C.C.- Taking over East Texas


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

For those that don't know, L&M Custom's Louie's Daughter was killed in a car wreck this Past Friday.

Apparently her boyfriend was driving and is in the hospital.

All ULA Members are asked to please make it out to Joe's Burger on Monday, Dec. 18th @ 7pm.

There will be a rosary at 8pm.

Belinda has all the info on it so if you have questions get hold of her.

I am sorry I don't have all the info.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm stealing the flyer for my myspace page.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Currently, we plan on using both buildings for the cars and vendor spaces...

In the middle outside area we are planning to hold the main concert (obviously, weather may change these plans)

Outside, in the back, will be the car hop and a few more cars...*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

We will be there..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*from Belinda and Ramon Guillen....... *


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

we received our first pre-regs today...you guys are getting ready early!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 2 2007, 10:26 PM~6887435
> *we received our first pre-regs today...you guys are getting ready early!
> *


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 10 2006, 01:13 PM~6734778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BLVD ACES WILL BE THERE


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I might make an appearance.....























Duhh of course I'll be there!


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 27 2006, 10:17 AM~6835464
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 7 2007, 07:03 PM~6927701
> *I might make an appearance.....
> Duhh of course I'll be there!
> *


STILL WAITING FOR MY AUTOGRAPHED CALENDAR!!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

If she doesn't give it to you before the show, I'll make sure she brings you one...if she doesn't we will post the naked pictures of her on the internet!.....hahaha just kidding...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 10 2006, 10:43 AM~6734665
> *We (LMPevents.net) are coming back to Dallas for the 3rd Annual 97.9 The Beat Car Show and Concert.
> 
> It will be in BOTH buildings at Dallas' Fair Park.  I will post the cash awards and pre-registration shortly...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Dec 11 2006, 01:35 PM~6741571
> *
> 
> WILL BE THERE
> *


 :0


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 9 2007, 09:05 PM~6948078
> *If she doesn't give it to you before the show, I'll make sure she brings you one...if she doesn't we will post the naked pictures of her on the internet!.....hahaha just kidding...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 9 2007, 11:05 PM~6948078
> *If she doesn't give it to you before the show, I'll make sure she brings you one...if she doesn't we will post the naked pictures of her on the internet!.....hahaha just kidding...
> *



DIRTYSANCHEZ423 hide if you see her comeing........ :biggrin: 

March 18th @ Fair Park is go to be the shit......

cant wait to see all the new and redone car's at the show.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

10 cars from Tulsa will be there








:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 9 2007, 10:05 PM~6948078
> *If she doesn't give it to you before the show, I'll make sure she brings you one...if she doesn't we will post the naked pictures of her on the internet!.....hahaha just kidding...
> *


You sick sick bastard....
....The only naked pictures of me were from before 2nd grade...and you'll never get a hold of those! :scrutinize:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Haha...you forget we are photoshop pros!!!


----------



## SaNdRabAbiEe (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 7 2007, 07:03 PM~6927701
> *I might make an appearance.....
> Duhh of course I'll be there!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: omg an attention anyone please girl stop it i cant stop laughing :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija+Jan 9 2007, 10:05 PM~6948078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO I AM GUESSING I WILL BE GETTING MY CALENDAR BEFORE I EVEN GET TO REGISTER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jan 15 2007, 09:36 PM~6996939
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :0
> *


YEAH........SO EXCITED BOUT IT....I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 17 2007, 09:55 AM~7010382
> *Haha...you forget we are photoshop pros!!!
> *


...Hmmm.. and I'm just one who know how to take a good picture....










LOL Wanna be Johnny Dang! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> ...Hmmm.. and I'm just one who know how to take a good picture....
> 
> 
> I ain't going unless you poise in my car..  :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 17 2007, 04:24 PM~7014048
> *...Hmmm.. and I'm just one who know how to take a good picture....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i can see the likeness


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2007, 04:38 PM~7014187
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i can see the likeness
> *


LOL... I think he should bring his grill to the car show!


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll be there too. Just making sure everyone's happy. I'm the public relations/customer service women.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 17 2007, 03:24 PM~7014048
> *...Hmmm.. and I'm just one who know how to take a good picture....
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: DAMN JOHN, I DIDN'T KNOW YOU HAD A GRILL HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBabyDoll_@Jan 17 2007, 05:01 PM~7013829
> *YEAH........SO EXCITED BOUT IT....I CAN'T WAIT!!!!
> *


YEP, GONNA BRING SOMETHING OUT THERE. I GOTTA MEET EVERYONE OUT THERE. SO WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS IN A LITTLE


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 20 2007, 06:29 PM~7041198
> *:uh: DAMN JOHN, I DIDN'T KNOW YOU HAD A GRILL HOMIE !  :thumbsup:
> *


Maybe cuz you never said "lemme see ya grill....ya ya ya grill"


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 22 2007, 06:53 PM~7057632
> *Maybe cuz you never said "lemme see ya grill....ya ya ya grill"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Jon whats up with grill??? I guess i havent hung around the fam too much! lol


The infamous Death Dealer maybe out there for a special guest apperance........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

will be there holmes MIRACLES c.c. AUSTIN TX...............remember Miracles NEVER Cease.............................


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 23 2007, 06:58 PM~7065867
> *Jon whats up with grill??? I guess i havent hung around the fam too much! lol
> The infamous Death Dealer maybe out there for a special guest apperance........
> *


....LOL...You hang out with us enough to know Jon's gangsta alter ego...lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 23 2007, 10:07 PM~7067620
> *....LOL...You hang out with us enough to know Jon's gangsta alter ego...lol
> *


first chucksticks....now a grill....


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 27 2007, 12:00 AM~7099601
> *first chucksticks....now a grill....
> *


LMAO!!! Chucksticks...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

6 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MsDani, mrouija

Look at that loser... quit following me!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT.... Why is no one talking in here?!?!?!?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I duuno... :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 1 2007, 08:06 PM~7151771
> *I duuno... :0
> *


Hopefully, I get some of your famous pancakes at the picnic... You made em sound so good last year... but I got there a little late


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

UP


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

i just donked out my glasshouse with 28 inch supremes and put all pyramid system in the trunk wit two home entertainment speaker boxes. yall better be ready. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 3 2007, 10:29 AM~7164258
> *i just donked out my glasshouse with 28 inch supremes and put all pyramid system in the trunk wit two home entertainment speaker boxes. yall better be ready.  :biggrin:
> *


I DONT LIKE YOU ANYMORE  
































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 3 2007, 03:23 PM~7165802
> *I DONT LIKE YOU ANYMORE
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL!!! Enjoying your calendar?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 4 2007, 11:06 PM~7176263
> *LOL!!! Enjoying your calendar?
> *


 :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 4 2007, 11:08 PM~7176286
> *:0
> *


How come you didn't go to that ULA meeting?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 12 2006, 06:34 AM~6745910
> *Here are the registration forms...
> 
> (cash awards subject to change & you must score half possible points to receive full cash award)
> ...


WE'LL BE THERE HOMIE..........................


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 4 2007, 11:11 PM~7176315
> *How come you didn't go to that ULA meeting?
> *


Just been real busy with work, trying to make that overtime and get things going for the 07  Besides, I had to go pick something up :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT.........BITCHES..............


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I WILL BE THERE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 5 2007, 08:57 AM~7177994
> *Just been real busy with work, trying to make that overtime and get things going for the 07    Besides, I had to go pick something up  :biggrin:
> *


It would have been nice to see some more people from majestics, I got to see DirtySanchez, but he left early


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 5 2007, 06:50 PM~7182745
> *It would have been nice to see some more people from majestics, I got to see DirtySanchez, but he left early
> *


I know, but for me it was worth the miss...PM sent


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Feb 4 2007, 11:06 PM~7176263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY, I REALLY WANTED TO STAY AND KICK IT.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I will be at this show looking for new members THEE ARTISTIC TEXAS chap


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 6 2007, 09:35 AM~7188050
> *:biggrin:
> SORRY, I REALLY WANTED TO STAY AND KICK IT.
> *


Maybe next time... I'm still hoping I can come up with enough money to go to Dallas for Easter


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 18 2007, 09:41 PM~7026695
> *I'll be there too.  Just making sure everyone's happy.  I'm the public relations/customer service women.
> *


I wrote that but posted it under Dani's name on accident.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 6 2007, 06:39 PM~7192540
> *Maybe next time... I'm still hoping I can come up with enough money to go to Dallas for Easter
> *


WELL IF YOU DO, YOU GOTTA COME KICK IT.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WILL BE THERE WITH SOME NEW SHIT DALLAS LOWRIDERS PUTO'S/..................


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Feb 7 2007, 08:13 PM~7202822
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Blue Thunder? I know a dude named Chocolate Thunder!!! LMFAO :roflmao:

Maybe that's just a me and Lindsey thing...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 8 2007, 05:27 PM~7212360
> *Blue Thunder? I know a dude named Chocolate Thunder!!! LMFAO :roflmao:
> 
> Maybe that's just a me and Lindsey thing...
> *



:0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Jan 23 2007, 11:07 PM~7067620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao! I forgot about that. good times, good times.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 10 2007, 12:16 PM~7225601
> *Jon-ny the jeweler!
> lmao! I forgot about that. good times, good times.
> *


X2


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 12 2007, 12:27 AM~7236135
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 12 2007, 09:31 PM~7243905
> *X3
> *


This year if we go to Chili's again we gotta bring a camara and make them sing to Jon... last time in SA was too damn funny!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Count down:*

 *32 more days !!!!!! *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 14 2007, 10:03 AM~7258131
> *Count down:
> 
> 32 more days !!!!!!
> *



:0 , Does this mean your going to put something in Homies


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 14 2007, 09:25 AM~7258282
> *:0 , Does this mean your going to put something in Homies
> *


yeah my spectators fee and few dollars on beer !!  

Man I wish i had something ready pero no. 

I sold the Trike I was gonna enter.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 14 2007, 09:25 AM~7258281
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 13 2007, 11:20 PM~7255102
> *This year if we go to Chili's again we gotta bring a camara and make them sing to Jon... last time in SA was too damn funny!
> *


lol hilllllllarioussssss.lol


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 14 2007, 03:59 PM~7261371
> *lol hilllllllarioussssss.lol
> *


But seriously....coming back from SA was one of the funniest most random road trips ever..... :tears: I love you guys!




:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

* 31 days left.... *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 14 2007, 08:40 PM~7263633
> *But seriously....coming back from SA was one of the funniest most random road trips ever.....  :tears: I love you guys!
> :biggrin:
> *


random? how so?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 15 2007, 10:27 AM~7267430
> *random? how so?
> *


I think she means spontaneous.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 15 2007, 10:32 AM~7267472
> *I think she means spontaneous.
> *


  :dunno: LOL


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*You can now pre-register for the Dallas show online, through Paypal

<a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/OnlineReg.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>Dallas On-Line Pre-Registration</a>*


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Feb 14 2007, 12:20 AM~7255102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lemme see.... 2 flat tires later, a wierd ass tire shop we stoped at, missing our exit, and a song that was sung to jon.......... not enough random???


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 16 2007, 11:50 AM~7277677
> *You can now pre-register for the Dallas show online, through Paypal
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/OnlineReg.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>Dallas On-Line Pre-Registration</a>
> *


John, do you have a website so we can print the registration forms and do it the old fashion way? :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 16 2007, 11:50 AM~7277677
> *You can now pre-register for the Dallas show online, through Paypal
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/OnlineReg.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>Dallas On-Line Pre-Registration</a>
> *


 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 16 2007, 10:50 AM~7277677
> *You can now pre-register for the Dallas show online, through Paypal
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/OnlineReg.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>Dallas On-Line Pre-Registration</a>
> *



NAH, AND WHO IS THIS PAL THAT I AM PAYING. I DONT KNOW HIM.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 19 2007, 09:58 AM~7296894
> *NAH, AND WHO IS THIS PAL THAT I AM PAYING. I DONT KNOW HIM.
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

For show info, you can always visit LMPevents.net

*Here is a regular registration form to print and mail-in <a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/RegFormD07.pdf\' target=\'_blank\'>Registration Form</a>*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 18 2007, 09:48 PM~7294156
> *that was hilarious though. What about the ice cream in your face??? remember that!!!! lol
> we love you too wierdo. :biggrin:
> lemme see.... 2 flat tires later, a wierd ass tire shop we stoped at, missing our exit, and a song that was sung to jon.......... not enough random???
> *


Ice cream in my face? Que? 

I'm not a weirdo.... ok maybe I am....what you gonna do bout it?!?!?! 

How did that song go again? 
"I don't know what I been told, somebody's getting mighty old" ...or somethin like that...lol


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's some pic's of my Impala. My homie Louie and his home boys help get Homie Styln running and put back together. Still missing a few parts. It's on it's way to the uphostery shop in Ft Worth..Notice the wheels :0


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know I'm excited about our return to Dallas!I wanted to thank all of you ,in advance, who support the show. We look forward to another great show.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

its gonna be a good show cant wait.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 19 2007, 09:44 PM~7301775
> *Ice cream in my face? Que?
> 
> I'm not a weirdo.... ok maybe I am....what you gonna do bout it?!?!?!
> ...


I'll find the pic of the ice cream.... lol

im not gonna do anything about............................... or am i???? :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 20 2007, 06:39 PM~7310521
> *I'll find the pic of the ice cream.... lol
> 
> im not gonna do anything about............................... or am i????  :0
> *


LOL... If you find it don't post it on here!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 20 2007, 10:44 PM~7312349
> *LOL... If you find it don't post it on here!
> *


hummmmmmmmm...... :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I want to see the picture....post it up!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Homie John, can't wait to see the car...I hope it makes it's re-debut at our show on the 18th!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 20 2007, 11:05 PM~7312577
> *I want to see the picture....post it up!
> *


i gotta find it.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 20 2007, 10:05 PM~7312577
> *I want to see the picture....post it up!
> *


Whatever punk....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Performances by: Ciara, Rich Boy, Young Joc, Paul Wall, and others TBA!!!
*<img src=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/D07-Performers.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Also, there is a special $15 pre-sale going on from now until Saturday (Feb. 24th). The tickets are probably going to be $25 at the door...so this is a great price....click here to learn to visit the 97.9 The Beat website and learn how to purchase these discounted tickets!!! <a href=\'http://www.979thebeat.com/Article.asp?id=350244\' target=\'_blank\'>$15 Pre-Sale Ticket Info</a>*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 21 2007, 06:19 AM~7314929
> *Performances by: Ciara, Rich Boy, Young Joc, Paul Wall, and others TBA!!!
> <img src=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/D07-Performers.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...



WOW, NOW THATS A GOOD DEAL.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 21 2007, 07:19 AM~7314929
> *Performances by: Ciara, Rich Boy, Young Joc, Paul Wall, and others TBA!!!
> <img src=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/D07-Performers.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


Cute little flyer thingy... Is Amanda going? 

You should bring your grill bro, that way Paul Wall won't be the only white dude there with a grill!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 20 2007, 10:06 PM~7312582
> *Homie John, can't wait to see the car...I hope it makes it's re-debut at our show on the 18th!
> *


that's the plan Jon...


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

See you at the show...










LOW 4 LIFE--DFW


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

low 4 life representing to the fullest in dallas :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 21 2007, 09:22 PM~7321433
> *that's the plan Jon...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ill be ready !!!!!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

23 Days til the sHow!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 21 2007, 06:19 AM~7314929
> *Performances by: Ciara, Rich Boy, Young Joc, Paul Wall, and others TBA!!!
> <img src=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/D07-Performers.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

*19 more days til the Show!*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 27 2007, 05:05 PM~7365818
> *19 more days til the Show!
> *


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

blah blah blah.... oh, TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks for the bump, DeathDealer!


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Damn it I missed the pre reg sale!!!!!!!!!!!! :tears:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

WHAT ARE THE RULES FOR THE HOP ? :dunno:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 4 2007, 09:37 AM~7402369
> *Thanks for the bump, DeathDealer!
> *


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

HARD KANDY WILL BE IN THA HOUSE AS THE TITLE SPONSORS........U KNOW HOW WE DO IT


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Mar 5 2007, 06:49 PM~7413193
> *HARD KANDY WILL BE IN THA HOUSE AS THE TITLE SPONSORS........U KNOW HOW WE DO IT
> *


 :0 


:cheesy:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

i cant wait! =]


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

shit i cant wait either :uh:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 4 2007, 06:41 PM~7405578
> *WHAT ARE THE RULES FOR THE HOP ? :dunno:
> *


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Look at my baby! Isn't she pretty? :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Mar 6 2007, 07:28 PM~7422572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mom :cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Mar 6 2007, 07:28 PM~7422572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I agree!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The hop has three categories
Single Pump - 1st - $500 and 2nd - $250
Double Pump - 1st - $500 and 2nd - $250
Truck Hop - 1st - $500 and 2nd - $250
Must be 3 entries per class for full payout
Rules are pretty much anything goes as long as the height achieved is from the hop itself. No crutches or secondary propulsion methods.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:0 Soon she wont want to even talk to us J/P







> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Mar 6 2007, 08:28 PM~7422572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

were do you buy tickets for this show


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

for get it I already bought my tickets


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 6 2007, 11:31 PM~7424132
> *The hop has three categories
> Single Pump - 1st - $500 and 2nd - $250
> Double Pump - 1st - $500 and 2nd - $250
> ...



whan and were do we buy extra wirst bands ?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Mar 6 2007, 09:39 PM~7423718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Hey HEy! Not true! I'm a lowrider first and foremost, nothing in the world is more important than that!

Don't be fulled by rocks that I got..I'm still, I'm still Dani from the block!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 7 2007, 04:16 PM~7430413
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Hey Hey HEy! Not true! I'm a lowrider first and foremost, nothing in the world is more important than that!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Mar 6 2007, 07:28 PM~7422572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant see, covered by a big ugly......


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 8 2007, 04:26 AM~7434734
> *cant see, covered by a big ugly......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 7 2007, 04:16 PM~7430413
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Hey Hey HEy! Not true! I'm a lowrider first and foremost, nothing in the world is more important than that!
> ...




NEXT YEAR NO ONE WILL EVEN SEE HER EAT ANY SHOWS. SHE'LL BE LIKE THE ULA, WHO AE THEY. J/K DANI. NICE PIC :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 8 2007, 10:39 AM~7435648
> *NEXT YEAR NO ONE WILL EVEN SEE HER EAT ANY SHOWS. SHE'LL BE LIKE THE ULA, WHO AE THEY. J/K DANI.  NICE PIC  :biggrin:
> *


*

saying stuff like " Lowriders are they them mexican car's ? "*

J/P gurl......


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 8 2007, 08:52 AM~7435746
> *
> 
> saying stuff like " Lowriders are they them mexican car's ? "
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Mar 6 2007, 07:28 PM~7422572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  *DANIWOOD!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 8 2007, 06:26 AM~7434734
> *cant see, covered by a big ugly......
> *


x2


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

yeah.......the day is almost here.....

Gotta get R.O gear ready......


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

ALMOST HERE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW!!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Can't wait to see everyone again. I like Dallas. Make sure you come say hi to me. Everyone always forgets me.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBabyDoll_@Mar 8 2007, 08:18 AM~7435901
> *yeah.......the day is almost here.....
> 
> Gotta get R.O gear ready......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

happy b day john


----------



## ~azteca~ (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Mar 6 2007, 01:30 PM~7420504
> *shit i cant wait either :uh:
> *


----------



## ~azteca~ (Mar 9, 2007)

U GUYS LOOK OUT FOR 63DRPTOP FROM K-TOWN AT THE SHOW..


> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Mar 8 2007, 10:26 AM~7436281
> *ALMOST HERE
> *


----------



## ~azteca~ (Mar 9, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOW. LOOK OUT FOR MY OLMANS 63DRPTOP.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ONE WEEK LEFT GUYS EVERYONE NEEDS TO GET IT TOGETHER


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 9 2007, 01:27 PM~7445165
> *ONE WEEK LEFT GUYS EVERYONE NEEDS TO GET IT TOGETHER
> *


ALREADY HOMIE U KNOW WE ARE :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 9 2007, 02:27 PM~7445165
> *ONE WEEK LEFT GUYS EVERYONE NEEDS TO GET IT TOGETHER
> *



cant wait to see DLR line up....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT!

WE HAVE OFFICIALLY CLOSED PRE-REGISTRATION AT 250 CARS! WE EXPECT THE TWO BUILDINGS TO HOLD APPROXIMATELY 255 CARS. THEREFORE, THE LAST FEW REMAINING INDOOR SPOTS WILL BE GIVEN ON A FIRST COME, FIRST SERVE BASIS TO NON-PRE-REGISTERED VEHICLES.

PRE-REGISTERED INDOOR SPACES WILL ONLY BE GUARANTEED UNTIL 1PM ON SATURDAY!

NON-PRE-REGISTERED MOVE-IN FOR INDOOR SPACES WILL BE FROM 2PM to 5pm ON SATURDAY. THERE WILL ALSO BE OUTDOOR SPACES AVAILABLE FOR MOVE-IN (AGAIN, FIRST COME, FIRST SERVE DURING SATURDAY'S MOVE-IN OR SUNDAY MORNING IF SPACE PERMITS*


----------



## GHETTO DREAMER (Mar 1, 2007)

GHETTO DREAMS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE MARCH 18TH, FEELS LIKE FOREVER SINCE WE HAD A CAR SHOW IN DALLAS WE GONNA REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Im going to be in Dallas for this show on the 18th...What time do gates open for spectators???


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The Show Hours are from 12 to 6 on Sunday.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 10 2007, 06:05 AM~7449307
> *The Show Hours are from 12 to 6 on Sunday.
> *


Phaylanx registrations sent out this morning Jon....


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 8 2007, 09:52 AM~7435746
> *
> 
> saying stuff like " Lowriders are they them mexican car's ? "
> ...


LMAO!! too funny!

Only one more week! I'm seriously thinking about bring my bike down there since I'm probably gonna have to drive my own car down there... tommorrow I'm taking it apart and cleaning it in detail... but we'll see, I'm might get stuck bringing other stuff... We'll see though... it'll be display only though  No trophy for me


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Mar 8 2007, 06:07 PM~7438616
> *Can't wait to see everyone again.  I like Dallas.   Make sure you come say hi to me.  Everyone always forgets me.
> *


LOL You should wear your cowboy hat that way people remember you from the picture in your layitlow thingy


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JON CHUCK. HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT DAY YESTERDAY. SEE YA AT THE CAR SHOW. I THINK YOU SHOULD DANCE FOR US ON THE CADDY KARTEL STAGE (HOP STAGE) OH AND WEAR YOUR GRILL.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Mar 10 2007, 08:57 PM~7452378
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JON CHUCK.  HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT DAY YESTERDAY.  SEE YA AT THE CAR SHOW.  I THINK YOU SHOULD DANCE FOR US ON THE CADDY KARTEL STAGE (HOP STAGE) OH AND WEAR YOUR GRILL.
> *


Oh yeah...no wonder him and Joey aren't answering there cells!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, we re-did our math and the buildings actually hold about 280 cars (not counting 20x20's)...which is perfect because we actually have about 265 cars pre-registered. Therefore, there will be no indoor space for people who did not pre-register unless a lot of cars don't show up...

*Pre-registered move-in on Saturday from 8am to 1pm
Non pre-registered move-in starts at 2pm (if there is any space left)

That means, if you are pre-registered and want your indoor space, you must be there by 1pm!*


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 11 2007, 11:02 PM~7458696
> *Ok, we re-did our math and the buildings actually hold about 280 cars (not counting 20x20's)...which is perfect because we actually have about 265 cars pre-registered.  Therefore, there will be no indoor space for people who did not pre-register unless a lot of cars don't show up...
> 
> Pre-registered move-in on Saturday from 8am to 1pm
> ...


ARE FOOD & DRINKS GONNA BE ALLOWED IN ON MOVE-IN SATURDAY?


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 11 2007, 10:02 PM~7458696
> *Ok, we re-did our math and the buildings actually hold about 280 cars (not counting 20x20's)...which is perfect because we actually have about 265 cars pre-registered.  Therefore, there will be no indoor space for people who did not pre-register unless a lot of cars don't show up...
> 
> Pre-registered move-in on Saturday from 8am to 1pm
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

WHAT IS THE DEADLINE FOR REG FOR THE HOP ON SUNDAY?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~azteca~_@Mar 9 2007, 08:46 AM~7443230
> *LOOK OUT FOR MY OLMANS 63DRPTOP.
> *


THIS ONE? :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Only a few more days!!! 

Damn I'm nervous!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The Homie Styln Delivery Service panel truck will be there, not looking good for 
Homie Styln 69 Impala..... :angry:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Ouch..we wanted to be the debut!

Hop move-in is Sunday from 8am to 10am

Food or drink on Saturday...I don't think it's an issue, but I'm not totally sure...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Mar 12 2007, 08:38 AM~7460516
> *ARE FOOD & DRINKS GONNA BE ALLOWED IN ON MOVE-IN SATURDAY?
> *


 :uh: GOOD QUESTION ,I KNOW I NEED MY*" BOTTLED WATER"* WHEN IM SETTING UP ! :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 12 2007, 10:13 PM~7466696
> *:uh: GOOD QUESTION ,I KNOW I NEED MY" BOTTLED WATER" WHEN IM SETTING UP !  :biggrin:
> *


what kinda of water :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

BUD WATER!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 9 2007, 02:27 PM~7445165
> *ONE WEEK LEFT GUYS EVERYONE NEEDS TO GET IT TOGETHER
> *


Getting the car ready now homie................... :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

3 DAYS LOCOS. GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER CUZ ITS GONNE BE A LONG WEEKEND. ULA REPPIN TO THE FULLEST.......... D-TOWN BABY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION REPPIN FOR D-TOWN TEXAS.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 13 2007, 08:40 AM~7468272
> *UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION REPPIN FOR D-TOWN TEXAS.
> *


*already :thumbsup: *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 13 2007, 09:37 AM~7468263
> *3 DAYS LOCOS. GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER CUZ ITS GONNE BE A LONG WEEKEND. ULA REPPIN TO THE FULLEST.......... D-TOWN BABY
> *


I still gotta wash it. Got caught in the rain Sunday night leaving Buffalo Wild Wings............ :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 13 2007, 08:48 AM~7468562
> *I still gotta wash it. Got caught in the rain Sunday night leaving Buffalo Wild Wings............ :biggrin:
> *




FUCK IT WASH AND GET CAUGHT IN THE RAIN AGAIN. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLLASLOWRIDERS IS READY, WHO ELSE IS READY FOR THE SHOW COME ON LETS START A ROLL CALL.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ROLL CALL DAMMIT.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

Jokerz ready who else :biggrin:


----------



## FORITOS79 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 13 2007, 09:16 AM~7469014
> *DALLLASLOWRIDERS IS READY, WHO ELSE IS READY FOR THE SHOW COME ON LETS START A ROLL CALL.
> *


LOS CARNALES WILL BE THERE FO SHO BIG HOMIE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

HARD KANDY KUSTOMZWILL BE THERE......REPPIN DALLAS LOWRIDERS 2 :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SHAPING UP TO BE A GREAT SHOW. I HEARD THE WEATHER IS GOING TO BE NICE SO THAT WILL MAKE FOR A BETTER TURNOUT.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE THAT DECIDE TO MAKE IT OUT TO THE SHOW.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 13 2007, 10:16 AM~7469014
> *DALLLASLOWRIDERS IS READY, WHO ELSE IS READY FOR THE SHOW COME ON LETS START A ROLL CALL.
> *


IM READY TO GET MY DRINK ON,AND I THINK PRESIDENTEZ C.C.IS READY ALSO ! :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 13 2007, 11:16 AM~7469016
> *ROLL CALL DAMMIT.
> *


I'll be there! If you see me say hi :cheesy:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Phaylanx will be there....


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

BOULEVARD ACES will be in the Fair Park reppin to the Fullest, all day and every day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 13 2007, 06:10 AM~7467921
> *what kinda of water :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


*OZARKA THE BEST SPRING WATER AROUND !* :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

It looks like everyone in Dallas will be there. We have received 330 pre-registrations counting bikes...which is more than the facility can hold indoors. The last 25 or so have been called and we will hold them in a seperate pre-reg line until the others are in. Honestly, if you aren't pre-registered you have zero shot at being indoors...and there aren't a ton of extra outdoor spaces either if you didn't pre-register. 

Dallas, we salute you... you guys represent to the fullest. We also have Austin, Houston, Waco, East Texas, and quite a few from Oklahoma coming out...it's going to be a great show!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

THE TEXAS GIANTS WILL BE THERE


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WELL HAVE A FEW THERE FOR SURE


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 13 2007, 09:19 PM~7473272
> *It looks like everyone in Dallas will be there.  We have received 330 pre-registrations counting bikes...which is more than the facility can hold indoors.  The last 25 or so have been called and we will hold them in a seperate pre-reg line until the others are in.  Honestly, if you aren't pre-registered you have zero shot at being indoors...and there aren't a ton of extra outdoor spaces either if you didn't pre-register.
> 
> Dallas, we salute you... you guys represent to the fullest.  We also have Austin, Houston, Waco, East Texas, and quite a few from Oklahoma coming out...it's going to be a great show!
> *


DAMN, SOUNDS LIKE IT'S FIXING TO BE A HELL OF A SHOW ! :thumbsup:


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

Sup D-town! See you guys this weekend!!! :biggrin: Anyone ready to get their hands on the premier issue of Laid Magazine? :cheesy:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Mar 13 2007, 11:29 PM~7474184
> *Sup D-town! See you guys this weekend!!!  :biggrin: Anyone ready to get their hands on the premier issue of Laid Magazine?  :cheesy:
> *


QUE ONDA FERNANDO ,WHAT YOU DOING UP THIS LATE BRO !


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

workin bro! :biggrin: Tell Eddie the layout is going to look good.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Mar 13 2007, 11:36 PM~7474225
> *workin bro!  :biggrin:  Tell Eddie the layout is going to look good.
> *


ORALE , SEE YOU AT THE SHOW ,I'LL LET E KNOW !


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Mar 14 2007, 01:29 AM~7474184
> *Sup D-town! See you guys this weekend!!!  :biggrin: Anyone ready to get their hands on the premier issue of Laid Magazine?  :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy: When is the first one comeing off the press ?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Mar 13 2007, 11:29 PM~7474184
> *Sup D-town! See you guys this weekend!!!  :biggrin: Anyone ready to get their hands on the premier issue of Laid Magazine?  :cheesy:
> *



I am I am. :biggrin: what up fernando.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 13 2007, 09:19 PM~7473272
> *It looks like everyone in Dallas will be there.  We have received 330 pre-registrations counting bikes...which is more than the facility can hold indoors.  The last 25 or so have been called and we will hold them in a seperate pre-reg line until the others are in.  Honestly, if you aren't pre-registered you have zero shot at being indoors...and there aren't a ton of extra outdoor spaces either if you didn't pre-register.
> 
> Dallas, we salute you... you guys represent to the fullest.  We also have Austin, Houston, Waco, East Texas, and quite a few from Oklahoma coming out...it's going to be a great show!
> *




it sound like its gonna be a good show. this is what we have ben waiting for gus so lets make the best of it and show em how D-TOWN DOES IT. ULA REPPIN TO THE FULLEST


----------



## millerlite_214 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 13 2007, 11:25 PM~7474165
> *DAMN, SOUNDS LIKE IT'S FIXING TO BE A HELL OF A SHOW !  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL_PACHUCO69 (Feb 27, 2006)

LOS CARNALES BE THERE EL PACHUCO


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 13 2007, 09:31 PM~7472878
> *OZARKA THE BEST SPRING WATER AROUND ! :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 13 2007, 10:19 PM~7473272
> *It looks like everyone in Dallas will be there.  We have received 330 pre-registrations counting bikes...which is more than the facility can hold indoors.  The last 25 or so have been called and we will hold them in a seperate pre-reg line until the others are in.  Honestly, if you aren't pre-registered you have zero shot at being indoors...and there aren't a ton of extra outdoor spaces either if you didn't pre-register.
> 
> Dallas, we salute you... you guys represent to the fullest.  We also have Austin, Houston, Waco, East Texas, and quite a few from Oklahoma coming out...it's going to be a great show!
> *


Individuals-Oklahoma will be in the house for sure..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 14 2007, 07:46 AM~7475111
> *it sound like its gonna be a good show. this is what we have ben waiting for gus so lets make the best of it and show em how D-TOWN DOES IT. ULA REPPIN TO THE FULLEST
> *


HEY SAL, I WAS THINKING OF EVERYBODY FROM LAY-IT-LOW WEAR A BIG ASS NAME TAG WITH YOUR SCREEN NAME ON IT ,SO THAT WE CAN SEE WHO THE HELL WE ARE SPENDING ALL OUR DAY WITH ! :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 14 2007, 04:42 PM~7478399
> *HEY SAL, I WAS THINKING OF EVERYBODY FROM LAY-IT-LOW WEAR A BIG ASS NAME TAG WITH YOUR SCREEN NAME ON IT ,SO THAT WE CAN SEE WHO THE HELL WE ARE SPENDING ALL OUR DAY WITH  !  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


thats sounds like a good idea homie :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 14 2007, 04:42 PM~7478399
> *HEY SAL, I WAS THINKING OF EVERYBODY FROM LAY-IT-LOW WEAR A BIG ASS NAME TAG WITH YOUR SCREEN NAME ON IT ,SO THAT WE CAN SEE WHO THE HELL WE ARE SPENDING ALL OUR DAY WITH  !  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


you aint lieing t


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 14 2007, 04:56 PM~7478514
> *you aint lieing t
> *


LETS MAKE THEM IN HOT PINK SO THAT WE CAN SPOT EVERYBODY OUT REAL QUICK , NAW JUST BULLSHITTING BRO ! :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 14 2007, 05:00 PM~7478546
> *LETS MAKE THEM IN HOT PINK SO THAT WE CAN SPOT EVERYBODY OUT REAL QUICK , NAW JUST BULLSHITTING BRO !  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Darn, I would have loved a Bitter Sweet t-shirt. It's to late to get one made. Maybe they'll have a printing booth at the show.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I will be selling coffee Saturday morning, please buy a cup from me. All proceeds go to Harvest Community Church Youth Group. If you don't like coffee then come buy a Coke. I want to make taco's, but I don't think the boss will let me.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 14 2007, 04:42 PM~7478399
> *HEY SAL, I WAS THINKING OF EVERYBODY FROM LAY-IT-LOW WEAR A BIG ASS NAME TAG WITH YOUR SCREEN NAME ON IT ,SO THAT WE CAN SEE WHO THE HELL WE ARE SPENDING ALL OUR DAY WITH  !  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


x2

*Jon make me one!*


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Mar 14 2007, 09:42 PM~7480656
> *I will be selling coffee Saturday morning, please buy a cup from me.  All proceeds go to Harvest Community Church Youth Group.  If you don't like coffee then come buy a Coke.  I want to make taco's, but I don't think the boss will let me.
> *


Good idea, 

This is the church we go to, they are really good people who could really use all the help they can get, hopefully ya'll get some food and help 'em out... they except all people... I even saw a dude with a lowrder tat on his arm, so I know that church is down with the low-lows!


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 14 2007, 06:56 AM~7474967
> *:cheesy:  When is the first one comeing off the press ?
> *


 :biggrin: It's already printed! Make sure you stop by the booth to get yours.


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 14 2007, 07:43 AM~7475103
> *I am I am.  :biggrin: what up fernando.
> *


Not much bro, just getting ready for this weekend. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's rides. What's up with yours?


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 14 2007, 03:42 PM~7478399
> *HEY SAL, I WAS THINKING OF EVERYBODY FROM LAY-IT-LOW WEAR A BIG ASS NAME TAG WITH YOUR SCREEN NAME ON IT ,SO THAT WE CAN SEE WHO THE HELL WE ARE SPENDING ALL OUR DAY WITH  !  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:FUNNY BUT A GOOD IDEA. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

PLEASE REMEMBER:

IF YOU ARE PRE-REGISTERED YOU MUST BE THERE BY 1PM SATURDAY IF YOU WANT TO BE INDOORS (if you want to be outdoors, let me know, and you won't have to wait in the long line!!!) Indoors will be filled by pre-registered...first come, first serve....most people should make it in but pre-registration does not necessarily guarantee an indoor space. 

IF YOU HAVE BEEN CALLED AS AN OVER-CAPACITY PRE-REGISTERED, please arrive in that line by 1pm. They will be filling any remaining indoor spots from 1pm to 2pm on a first come, first serve basis. 

IF YOU ARE NOT PRE-REGISTERED, your chances of getting an inside space are pretty much 0...but if you want to wait and see, they will move in at 2pm for any remaining indoor spaces.

Outdoor spaces will be held for pre-registered people until 8am on Sunday. If you are not there before 8am on Sunday, your space will be given away. Outdoor move-in will be from 1pm to 5pm on Saturday and Sunday morning from 8am to 10am.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 14 2007, 09:51 PM~7480764
> *x2
> 
> Jon make me one!
> *



MAKE THAT TWO!!

WHO WANTS NUGGETS??


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 15 2007, 05:17 AM~7482286
> *PLEASE REMEMBER:
> 
> IF YOU ARE PRE-REGISTERED YOU MUST BE THERE BY 1PM SATURDAY IF YOU WANT TO BE INDOORS (if you want to be outdoors, let me know, and you won't have to wait in the long line!!!)  Indoors will be filled by pre-registered...first come, first serve....most people should make it in but pre-registration does not necessarily guarantee an indoor space.
> ...



WHAT ABOUT FOOD & DRINKS ON SATURDAY MOVE-IN?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

Is there gonna be any beer sold in that MUTHA!!!!????? :biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 14 2007, 06:00 PM~7478546
> *LETS MAKE THEM IN HOT PINK SO THAT WE CAN SPOT EVERYBODY OUT REAL QUICK , NAW JUST BULLSHITTING BRO !  :biggrin:
> *


Make a shirt wit the old english letters on it..


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 13 2007, 08:18 PM~7471735
> *I'll be there! If you see me say hi  :cheesy:
> *


If I can get away from da' wifey 4 a minute...I'll holla!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 15 2007, 10:50 AM~7483537
> *If I can get away from da' wifey 4 a minute...I'll holla!!!!
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 15 2007, 11:52 AM~7483548
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sup 'T'...Any brews gonna be sold up there or wut???


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

ATTENTION ALL CAR CLUBS, THIS IS THE PEOPLES'S CHOICE AND IF YOU WANT A SHOUT OUT ON THE RADIO FRIDAY NIGHT LET ME KNOW NOW!!!!!!!! I WILL BE ON 97.9 THE BEAT, SO IF YOU ARE IN THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND LET ME KNOW AND I WILL HOLLA AT CHA........SO HIT ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin: almost time!


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

ESTILO from MIDLAND DALLAS ROSWELL N.M will be in tha house


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 15 2007, 11:59 AM~7483590
> *:biggrin: almost time!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 15 2007, 10:50 AM~7483537
> *If I can get away from da' wifey 4 a minute...I'll holla!!!!
> *


Cool :cheesy:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

it would be a good chance to show off our u l a shirts ..


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Beer will be sold on Sunday...I never found out about Saturday...but I don't think it's going to be a big problem...I'll fight security for ya'll in the morning to make sure they let you bring in drinks (just don't bring glass bottles, etc.)


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey boss can I sell tacos with my coffee? Only early before 10 am PLEASE!


----------



## IMON26S (Feb 1, 2007)

how much is it 2 put a car in the hop and is there a deadline


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 15 2007, 11:11 PM~7488335
> *Beer will be sold on Sunday...I never found out about Saturday...but I don't think it's going to be a big problem...I'll fight security for ya'll in the morning to make sure they let you bring in drinks (just don't bring glass bottles, etc.)
> *


*CANS IT IS !* :thumbsup:


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 16 2007, 12:16 AM~7488719
> *CANS IT IS !  :thumbsup:
> *


save me one Tiny!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 16 2007, 12:16 AM~7488719
> *CANS IT IS !  :thumbsup:
> *


they dont sell orzarka in cans :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hoppers are $30 and you can register them on Sunday from 8am to 10am.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Mar 16 2007, 03:19 AM~7489003
> *save me one Tiny!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 15 2007, 09:56 AM~7483575
> *ATTENTION ALL CAR CLUBS, THIS IS THE PEOPLES'S CHOICE AND IF YOU WANT A SHOUT OUT ON THE RADIO FRIDAY NIGHT LET ME KNOW NOW!!!!!!!!  I WILL BE ON 97.9 THE BEAT, SO IF YOU ARE IN THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND LET ME KNOW AND I WILL HOLLA AT CHA........SO HIT ME!!!!!!!!
> *



What time r u going 2 be on the radio, so I can listen to u ........


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

YEA WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Humm, someone may be serving Patron? Come by the homie booth and I can satisfy all your homie needs  . Homie Styln collectables will at the show, so come show the Homies some love, you never know what you might find there?


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 16 2007, 09:51 AM~7490093
> *Humm, someone may be serving Patron? Come by the homie booth and I can satisfy all your homie needs  . Homie Styln collectables will at the show, so come show the Homies some love, you never know what you might find there?
> *


 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

SEE YALL AT THE SET UP :biggrin: O YEA COME CHECK US OUT AT THE HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ BOOTH


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Mar 16 2007, 09:52 AM~7490482
> *SEE YALL AT THE SET UP :biggrin: O YEA COME CHECK US OUT AT THE HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ BOOTH
> *



YO LALO,I STILL GOT U IN MIND LOCO,I'LL GET @ U ABOUT THA SPRAY DOWN ON WHEN I'M GONNA WANT IT DONE HOMIE .................


HANDLE UP MI JENTE !!!!!!!!!!! DO IT DLR's STYLE !!!!!!!!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Whats up Dallas, who's ready to get "Laid" :biggrin: See everyone sunday morning..... uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 16 2007, 09:51 AM~7490093
> *Humm, someone may be serving Patron? Come by the homie booth and I can satisfy all your homie needs  . Homie Styln collectables will at the show, so come show the Homies some love, you never know what you might find there?
> *


Well got some bad news, now you've heard the UPS commercial what can brown do for you, well they jacked me. My shipment got lost and will not be here in time for the show, thanks UPS bitches.. :angry:


----------



## LAWDOG (Oct 3, 2003)

John! Damn that sucks, I will see you at the show take care.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAWDOG_@Mar 17 2007, 12:45 AM~7494760
> *John!  Damn that sucks, I will see you at the show take care.
> *


x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Any pics yet? Rollin in or setting up?


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 3 THUMBS UP great show good turnout, lots of rides from all over TEXAS , great hospitality by the car show staff and JON CHUCK.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

anybody got pics of the move in?


----------



## ~azteca~ (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD LUCK TO EVERY BODY AT THE SHOW TOMARROW!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Mar 17 2007, 04:06 PM~7497320
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 3 THUMBS UP great show good turnout, lots of rides from all over TEXAS , great hospitality by the car show staff and JON CHUCK.
> *


x2 homie! :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

move in was cool...lots of rides....prettty much sold out entry wise


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin: great turn out....let the race for tour champion begin......... :biggrin:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

any cruise going down after the show somewhere.... :cheesy:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Mar 18 2007, 05:58 AM~7499927
> *any cruise going down after the show somewhere.... :cheesy:
> *


 :0 ....I'm down! :cheesy:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

I cant have the Aces the only ones posting pics :0 I must be slipping :biggrin: 



Dont forget about us though....never count us out


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

any more pics VGP :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

A sneak peak of Dirty's new panties :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

And one more for now....I heard about Curly's work, but DAYYMMNNN is all i had to say when i say it in person!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

POST YOUR PIX ---> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326500


----------



## LAWDOG (Oct 3, 2003)

Real good turn out lots of nice cars and a bunch off good car clubs representing!!! A real good turn out for ULA!! I will post some pics tomorrow!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Show was a good turn out. Met alot of cool homies!


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 18 2007, 10:57 AM~7500615
> *POST YOUR PIX ---> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326500
> *


GREAT PICS! :thumbsup:


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

now who said they didnt drink COORS LIGHT.........</span>


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

JUST WANNA SAY THAT THE SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK LOTS OF REALLY NICE RIDES AND ENTERTAINMENT ( BEER ). :biggrin: WE DALLAS LOWRIDERS WOULD LIKE TO THANK JON CHUCK AND HIS STAFF FOR PUTTING ON A VERRY GOOD SHOW. THIS SHOW WAS JUST AS GOOD AS LOWRIDER MAG SHOW IF NOT BETTER. 


DALLAS LORIDERS IV LIFE


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DAMN GOOD SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
KEEP IT UP HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

we had a blast good turn out caint wait for the next show


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 18 2007, 10:57 AM~7500615
> *POST YOUR PIX ---> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326500
> *


KEEP POSTING! :cheesy:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks again to Big A and Domino for the present, I'll wear it next show that both of ya'll go to!

Thanks Homie Stylin, for your wonderful word of wisdom 

Thanks Jon, for keeping your cool through all three hectic days.

Thanks Soto, for hanging out with me, and taking pics..Don't forget to send the myspace ones to me... nevermind...just send em all!

Thanks Moreno brothers, for crackin me up... oh yeah Thank Lindsey too...she's crazy!

Thanks to everybody who came out! It was overall a very good turn out, and everybody seemed pleased..
...sorry I left so early though..

...Oh yeah and if I said for you to call me..CALL ME...and if I said to Wwrite me WRITE ME...just a reminder... 
Thanks again everybody! XoXo


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

THIS WAS ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS WE HAVE ATTENDED,IF NOT THE BEST ,GOOD JOB JON ,WAY BETTER SHOW THEN *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS * ,KEEP THEM COMING! :thumbsup:


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

yea tiny i agree this is the best i think we had in a while.


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 19 2007, 09:47 AM~7505939
> *Thanks again to Big A and Domino for the present, I'll wear it next show that both of ya'll go to!
> 
> Thanks Homie Stylin, for your wonderful word of wisdom
> ...


I was wondering where you were at so you could take a pic with my son...but instead we got a LAid model to do it...


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 19 2007, 11:06 AM~7506433
> *THIS WAS ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS WE HAVE ATTENDED,IF NOT THE BEST ,GOOD JOB JON ,WAY BETTER SHOW THEN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS  ,KEEP THEM COMING! :thumbsup:
> *


AGREED!!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Mar 19 2007, 12:09 PM~7506848
> *I was wondering where you were at so you could take a pic with my son...but instead we got a LAid model to do it...
> *


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 19 2007, 11:06 AM~7506433
> *THIS WAS ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS WE HAVE ATTENDED,IF NOT THE BEST ,GOOD JOB JON ,WAY BETTER SHOW THEN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS  ,KEEP THEM COMING! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks everyone. We had a blast this weekend. And the show was huge...even bigger than we expected. I think there were about 370 cars, 40 bikes, and 20,000 spectators. We really enjoy having this show up there and honestly appreciate the support! 

Good luck on the tour everyone! WEGOWEB.org will have the standings in a few days...but for now, I need to get some sleep!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 19 2007, 12:06 PM~7506433
> *THIS WAS ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS WE HAVE ATTENDED,IF NOT THE BEST ,GOOD JOB JON ,WAY BETTER SHOW THEN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS  ,KEEP THEM COMING! :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup: X2 




WEGO World Tour :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 19 2007, 02:06 PM~7507182
> *Thanks everyone.  We had a blast this weekend.  And the show was huge...even bigger than we expected.  I think there were about 370 cars, 40 bikes, and 20,000 spectators.
> We really enjoy having this show up there and honestly appreciate the support!
> 
> ...


Sure did feel that way. Good show.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 19 2007, 01:50 PM~7507096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's one fine ass ruca


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 03:00 PM~7507917
> *That's one fine ass ruca
> *


AGREED


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Mar 19 2007, 12:09 PM~7506848
> *I was wondering where you were at so you could take a pic with my son...but instead we got a LAid model to do it...
> *


I was across from the laid booth....


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 19 2007, 05:56 PM~7509274
> *I was across from the laid booth....
> *


I would of took a pic. with you if I had known that


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 19 2007, 10:06 AM~7506433
> *THIS WAS ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS WE HAVE ATTENDED,IF NOT THE BEST ,GOOD JOB JON ,WAY BETTER SHOW THEN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS  ,KEEP THEM COMING! :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Dallas Lowriders in tha House put'n it down for D-Town and you know how we do it, Big..
But you already know!!!!! :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## IMON26S (Feb 1, 2007)

great show i am about to start building my new hopper for next show i did alright i had the single pump 82 lincoln i hit 24 but shit my bottom ball joint broke the day before and i blew a hose so i had to rig up some stuff, i was lucky hit 24 with my car like it was. but next show i coming out hard


----------



## IMON26S (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## IMON26S (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## IMON26S (Feb 1, 2007)

that my lincoln next show i will come out better that was my first show and i had alot of problems with car night before i will have new car next show hopefully it will be finished i still hit 24 inches which aint bad


----------



## IMON26S (Feb 1, 2007)

my lincoln doing 24


----------



## IMON26S (Feb 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> Hey,homie,I think the cops got those Tirachos that broke in that caddy back there in the back....I was the one who talked to you that day... :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Thank You everyone who came out and supported us, we had a real good time seeing everyone this weekend! THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=312723

next stop on the Wego Tour


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2007, 08:56 PM~7510352
> *Dallas Lowriders in tha House put'n it down for D-Town and you know how we do it, Big..
> But you already know!!!!! :0
> 
> ...


Cool! I'm putting that on myspace!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 20 2007, 07:18 PM~7517190
> *Cool! I'm putting that on myspace!
> *












And as the song goes.. 'And she never looked better in her life.
Ms Dani right below Dallas Lowriders Banner.... Now that's HOT!!!!! :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

someone put up some pics!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 20 2007, 09:51 PM~7518577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Your awesome :biggrin: 
Totally made my day! :cheesy:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Great Show had a blast other than the head ache from the music blasting all day Will be hitting this show again next year 

GOOD JOB GUYS!!!!!!

Truck we did on display









a few pics my dad snapped while out getting lunch
http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a31/midni...20March%202007/


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Mar 21 2007, 07:26 PM~7525423
> *Great Show  had a blast other than the head ache from the music blasting all day  Will be hitting this show again next year
> 
> GOOD JOB GUYS!!!!!!
> ...



NICE PICTURES HOMIE ............... I C HE'S A GHETTO DREAMS C.C. FAN ..........

NICE RIDERS ALL THA WAY AROUND THOUGH ...........


----------



## chrissoto (May 25, 2006)

*Good show everyone. I got pics of all the cars in the show and got pics with Ms. Dani by some cars, for all you lucky ones. Working on the DVD as we speak. Should be finishing pretty soon. Will have all cars and the hop on there as well. Anyone interested?? If so, hit me up here or at <a href=\'mailto:[email protected]\'>[email protected]</a>*


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrissoto_@Mar 22 2007, 03:05 PM~7530705
> *Good show everyone. I got pics of all the cars in the show and got pics with Ms. Dani by some cars, for all you lucky ones. Working on the DVD as we speak. Should be finishing pretty soon. Will have all cars and the hop on there as well. Anyone interested?? If so, hit me up here or at <a href=\'mailto:[email protected]\'>[email protected]</a>
> *


WHERE DO WE GO TO SEE PICS?


----------



## chrissoto (May 25, 2006)

I'll have to post some up soon, but most of them will be on the DVD


----------



## rollinmallo (Mar 22, 2007)

1st Place Winner


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Here are a few that I took of Rollin Malo


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

This one is for sale


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinmallo_@Mar 22 2007, 03:53 PM~7530970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This was my reaction when I saw Rollin Malo all set up at the show...

:0 -->  -->  --> :cheesy: --> :biggrin: --> :thumbsup: 

Does my smiley story make sense? It makes sense in my mind...then again everything does...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

This is the car Jay spent over 30 minutes looking at. Me and Chino had to pretend we were leaving him so he'd stop looking. You know that look people have when they are in love. He had it bad................


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## IMON26S (Feb 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Some more pic's


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

> > Hey,homie,I think the cops got those Tirachos that broke in that caddy back there in the back....I was the one who talked to you that day... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> thats good man.... all those putos should rot in jail.....


----------



## chrissoto (May 25, 2006)

*The Dallas DVD is nearing completion. Is there anyone that wants to submit any model pics. I might make it's own segment in the DVD so the more pics the better. If you have any, send them my way, to:*

*<a href=\'mailto:[email protected]\'>[email protected]</a>*


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------

